# Fairisle Jacket



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm getting ready for winter vacation in New York.
I design this simple loose jacket in hounds tooth pattern, with the hat to match


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Love the hounds tooth pattern and the colors. Beautiful job.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is a beautiful, just beautiful set. WOW


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work well done.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the jacket, but I have to ask...do you use your steamer for knit finishing? Or maybe it was just a convenient display rack? I ask because I have a steamer but never thought to use it for knits...maybe you do?


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love your jacket it sure looks fashionable.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - that is beautiful!! :sm24: Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic classic set & you'll look fabulous in it


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the hat too.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

A classic, love it! Sharron


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Love it! What yarn did you use?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice and classy, just what you will need in New York in the winter months. :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Both are very pretty.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Very stylish - beautiful job - love both the jacket and the hat


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Great job, very stylish!


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Both jacket and hat look very beautiful and warm.


----------



## renobea (Mar 10, 2013)

What a beautiful outfit. Amazing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely jacket and hat.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful and classy.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!! What a great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, Great knitting.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

What a beautiful jacket and hat! You are very talented.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

very nice


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Grethel said:


> I'm getting ready for winter vacation in New York.
> I design this simple loose jacket in hounds tooth pattern, with the hat to match


Have a great time......... the fashion industry has nothing on you!! You'll fit right in.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful jacket and hat.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovely and classic! ????


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

A classic to wear while you strut the NY streets! The hat is a fabulous touch.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

So stylish! The hat just tops it off perfectly. Great job.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

You are a very talented lady - Wow!!!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Love it, and you will definitely enjoy wearing it.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful, classic look! You are bound to be stopped on the streets of NY and asked about your ensemble.


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks very professionally done! No one there will believe you made it yourself.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks very smart indeed. I have a skirt in black and red houndstooth - but I wove that!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love hounds tooth and I love the colors you chose. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent, beautiful jacket and matching hat. 5th Avenue, watch out Grethel is coming thro' !!!!!



Grethel said:


> I'm getting ready for winter vacation in New York.
> I design this simple loose jacket in hounds tooth pattern, with the hat to match


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work, and very stylish. You'll look wonderful on your winter vacation.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice and looks great!! I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## misterol (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done, looks very stylish.


----------



## Judy S (Oct 19, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous and so smart looking. Have a good visit.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job, and I love the colors.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I use the steamer for blocking, especially for acrylics. The yarn is cashmelon, which is a beautiful acrylics


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I use the steamer for blocking, especially for acrylics. The yarn is cashmelon, which is a beautiful acrylics


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The jacket and hat are beautiful.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

That is beautiful.
You can tell it is is a lot or work and a lot of work of love.
Dick


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Love it! Looks cozy warm.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

A beautiful set. I can imagine you looking and feeling just smashing in it!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations, great garments!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and so elegant.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

deemail said:


> Love the jacket, but I have to ask...do you use your steamer for knit finishing? Or maybe it was just a convenient display rack? I ask because I have a steamer but never thought to use it for knits...maybe you do?


I use my steamer to block acrylics. Works great.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very stylish. Have fun in NY.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! What a BEAUTIFUL Set! complete with hat! Its fashionable, expertly made (I can just tell by the way the garment hangs and drapes) and will look AWESOME on whomever wears it. GREAT JOB!!! Congratulations


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful, so classy!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the houndstooth.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Your jacket looks beautiful . You will look really smart. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. You'll look very good in this. Such a classy piece.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

The jacket and hat set is lovely. I'm sure it will keep you warm in the winter.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks Great!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice job of both items!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks Very "city"...great colours and you will look a million dollars in it!


Grethel said:


> I'm getting ready for winter vacation in New York.
> I design this simple loose jacket in hounds tooth pattern, with the hat to match


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

You are gonna take NY by storm


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Outstanding! Ssomeday I really have to learn enough to tackle items like this! It is beautiful!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm in awe


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Classy, perfect for winter in NY.


----------

